# Understanding the benefits of Selenium testing



## bradypitt80 (Dec 16, 2014)

Understanding the benefits of Selenium testing Selenium is actually a tool for testing that helps automate web applications as well as browsers. This open source technology provides testers with a software testing framework that is Mens AIR JORDANS 7 easily portable. It has now become a really important as well as leading tool for carrying out of tests for free. Since it is open source, the code is improved continuously by programmers all across the globe. It works on all major browsers as well as platforms. Basically for testing  purposes IDE and WebDriver are used. While IDE is used for browser-based interactions, the WebDriver is for native purposes. When you adopt Selenium you can reap plenty of advantages both performance-wise as well as career-wise. Here are some points that will help you better understand the technology. Supports several test frameworks- The tool is often known as a kind of GUI driving library, apart from being a simple testing tool. Several frameworks are supported by it such as TestNG, JUnit, PHPUnit, etc. Users can use it for wrapping of test scripts in frameworks of their choice. This makes it easy for them to reap the benefits of the LeBron James ALL STAR WAR BOOTS selected framework. Open source- Adopting this open source tool means that the overall cost of testing will be quite low. In fact, it not only means that money is saved but developers will add or edit things in its library which will make it easy for you to work. Even if you are stuck somewhere you will get their support that will help solve your problem much better. Selecting any language- This is a huge advantage since you can reap multiple benefits from several sources. You can choose the language in which you are most comfortable and combine that with Selenium testing to get the maximum results out of the entire process. Single script, multiple browsers- A huge benefit with this testing is that you need one time scripting and then that script can be used on several browsers. While the features as well as benefits may not be same but you can save a huge amount of trouble. If various browser versions are used for application testing then there are certainly a lot of advantages associated with this factor. Great community support- There are many tools at disposal for users of Selenium. Your tests can be run as well as recorded with the help of Firefox plugins. There are other tools as well for example one which helps take tests to carry deployment in clustered environment; this helps in optimization of resource usage. In fact the web community as well as document support is extremely good in quality which makes the jobs of the testers far easier that they can imagine. Expandability- This multi-talented framework can be expanded and enhanced so that other high level kinds of evaluation can be carried on. Complicated evaluation such as production monitoring, load testing, etc can be carried on with some slight tinkering. AJAX support- AJAX technologies are strongly supported by Selenium. While working on a browser the application under tests and the test case are driven by technologies that function side by side. This inherent feature ensures that AJAX application evaluation is controlled immensely by the tool. Easy to handle- Saving the best for last, this is a major reason that many testers choose this tool. It is extremely easy for working on and simple and easy to install. Anything can be done in a straightforward manner, including integration with other frameworks or languages. Editing existing commands, deleting or inserting commands can be done very easily as well. Learning Selenium has Salomon Shoes Women several advantages including more accomplishments in lesser amounts of time. In fact, learning about it is very easy since online tutorials are easily available. All of the factors have contributed to the high learning curve of the tool. To get maximum benefits of testing, you may consider hiring services of a selenium web testing company. We provide selenium web application testing services. If you would like to discuss with a certified selenium Top Nike Air Yeezy tester from our team, please get in touch with us at Mindfire Solutions. Vialease click Sale Top Shoe


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I totally understand the whole Selenium thing now.


-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

**** somebody beat me to ban hin-O,-


----------



## brendo (Sep 10, 2013)

I was waiting to hear what Lonetree has to say about this


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I bet he is happy that somebody found his shoes.

JK LT


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

brendo said:


> I was waiting to hear what Lonetree has to say about this


I was just thinking that!


----------

